# Not a fan of frog tape



## MPSPainters (Apr 4, 2011)

Did some work in a manufacturing plant couple of weeks ago. Pre cast walls 18 ft high(about 24k sq ft wall area total). Scrubbed w de greaser, rinsed, and applied 2 coats high gloss. Walls were 2 different colors with upper 1/3 red, and lower 2/3 blue (repainted to existing scheme). Used frog tape for line in between and it failed badly. So lucky that we caught it by accident after 1st coats were applied. Re-sealed tape lines with color that we were trying to prevent bleeding upon and it worked out tits, with minimal wasted time.
Today doing homeowner gig, and staining and varnishing new door casings, and decided to use frog tape that I found in my truck to mask walls from casings, and it blead on my newly painted walls. 
Anyone else have opinions/headaches regarding this stuff?


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a fan either, I did a job like a year ago and Frog tape didn't want to stick to semi gloss paint. So the way to go is the 3M Yellow masking tape I found that yellow tape will stick to gloss and semi gloss with no problem and not bleeding.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I wasnt impressed with the frog tape either. SW gave me several rolls when it first came out a few years ago. I use blue tape and seal it either with the color I just masked off or clear waterbourne poly. Sometimes I just seal the tape with caulking under the right circumstances. Either way, I usually always take a few minutes to seal what I mask when bleeding may be an issue.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I got a great deal on a crap load of it so bought up. Now I use it as cheap masking tape cause it does indeed suck for its intended use. Actually worse than regular masking tape. Still gotta paint the other color or caulk to seal, BUT it can be more of a bitch to remove off of certain surfaces.

I pretty much stick with the delicate surface blue tape. Thin and easy to work with, leaves least amount of paint ridge, and removes beautifully.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I got a great deal on a crap load of it so bought up. Now I use it as cheap masking tape cause it does indeed suck for its intended use. Actually worse than regular masking tape. Still gotta paint the other color or caulk to seal, BUT it can be more of a bitch to remove off of certain surfaces.
> 
> I pretty much stick with the delicate surface blue tape. Thin and easy to work with, leaves least amount of paint ridge, and removes beautifully.



Blue tape = :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I only used it once, but it worked fine for me. Needed to mask for stripes on a wall over eggshell.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Used both green and yellow. Both worked great. I suggested Frog Tape to another contractor for another stripe job were doing on a project but he said he used yellow before with bad results. He ended up using blue 2090 over Duration Home satin but its not pulled yet.

I've noticed some major inconsistencies with many 3M tapes and some ShurTape over the past 2 years. Some really bad and costly to use.

We taped a job today with 3M 2090 blue and it was SUPER tacky but worked fine for taping base to do a color change. We used cases and cases of blue 2090 on a recent project and that stuff wouldnt stick to anything. It released itself over night in many places on newly painted surfaces, flat and semi. We've see inconsistency between rolls in contractor packs with blue 2090. Some were pulling off the roll easy while others were hard to pull off the roll and often stretched when using the M3000 masker. Was a HUGE waste of time to use it. 

All said, over 1000 rolls in the past year.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Blue delicate here too


----------



## c65jones (Mar 27, 2011)

Most better quality paints don't have enough water in them for the frog tape to work correctly. The water in the paint is what causes the lip to form sealing the tape edge and preventing bleading. For frog tape to work effectively, you really need to apply the tape, then wipe the tape edge with a water soaked rag or sponge making the sealed edge before the paint hits it. A bit of extra work, but it works great if you do it. Not trying to give a sales pitch. It's not fun paying extra for something that doesn't work, but I've found people love the results when using this technique.


----------



## T-rum (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll have to give that a try. I've used both the green and the yellow w/ mixed results, so now I always seal w/ other color paint, which kinda defeats the purpose of using more expensive tape.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have been using this stuff for over a year and it was the best:
http://phoenixtapes.com/Phoenix_Pro_Orange.html It's a great product and a couple of dollars per roll cheaper than most.

Late last year, we were given several rolls of a 3m product to try out. Now, I am a big fan of 3m's tape with "edge lock".

http://www.scotchblue.com/wps/porta...nd/Scotch-Blue/Resources/Edge-Lock-Protector/

Been planning to write about it in my blog. Just took some pictures from a job for PRS Guitars where we used both. Hopefully I'll get off Paint Talk and do the blog this weekend.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

we have tried a bunch of tapes for all the stripes and straight lines we do and always go back to blue delicate or "orange core" I don't think I need to try anymore...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> We used cases and cases of blue 2090 on a recent project and that stuff wouldnt stick to anything. It released itself over night in many places on newly painted surfaces, flat and semi. .


Jack, you should be using #2080 over freshly painted surfaces...tsk, tsk, tsk :whistling2:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I've used it a few times for feature walls and didn't have a problem with tape bleed...

When it's possible I use the 3M green tape and seal it with the paint colour underneath the tape..That way any tape bleed will be the same colour..


----------



## Lornmastro (May 7, 2007)

I too am a big fan of the 3m orange core #2080. Have been using it for years and have been verry happy with it.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Use yellow tape for all my stripe jobs. Heck I have even been caalled in to do stripes on a NC job that wasn't my NC job.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What tape do you guys use for exterior masking: roof line when spraying, soffits so you can spray walls etc?

I can't get the green tape to stick for very long when I want to tape on a roof, and sometimes it is hard to do both spray and spray shield due to roof incline etc...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> What tape do you guys use for exterior masking: roof line when spraying, soffits so you can spray walls etc?
> 
> I can't get the green tape to stick for very long when I want to tape on a roof, and sometimes it is hard to do both spray and spray shield due to roof incline etc...



I NEVER use green tape outside. It doesn't stick worth crap.

I usually buy the master choice white tape in bulk from GP, holds as long as I need it to.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I NEVER use green tape outside. It doesn't stick worth crap.
> 
> I usually buy the master choice white tape in bulk from GP, holds as long as I need it to.



Thank you SO much! I will try that next time. I have wasted too many hours with improper tape, and when asking GP staff they didn't really help me.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Thank you SO much! I will try that next time. I have wasted too many hours with improper tape, and when asking GP staff they didn't really help me.



No prob.

The MC stuff is pretty cheap, a little less tacky than 3M ( i HATE trying to get the plastic wrapping off of 3m white tape ), and there are some rooflines that NO tape will hold too.

I once tried green tape outside and the first gust of wind would come along and it's all on the ground!

Trial and error ^_^


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess GP was just happy in how much I was spending...

half a box of tape per job for masking windows etc


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Guess GP was just happy in how much I was spending...


half a box of tape per job for masking windows etc[/QUOTEI still go through a lot of the white, but it's nice when you don't have to use 5 million pieces to try to get it to hold, and STILL remask it all when the wind blows, lol


----------

